

Google Chrome - Linux - Can't Render Gmail - GrandMasterBirt

Hey guys, I just noticed that Chromium on linux has a problem rendering the navigation pane. Basically I can't get to anything other than the first screen (inbox) or a search. The entire left navigation bar's entries are not working. Not true for firefox.<p>I just like the irony of it all.<p>Strangely enough if switching to html view, then standard view it starts working, until you reload the page thats when it screws up again.
======
hackworth
yeah, i was noticing error messages in chrome linux beta w/ gmail yesterday,
too. would pop up an error dialog that said some features did not load, etc.
though i could read and reply to mail just fine after i dismissed the dialog
box.

